# If you appreciate beautiful graveyards...



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

For people that appreciate the beauty of old cemeterys and are looking for tombstone ideas...

Here in Knoxville is a cemetery called Old Gray which was established in 1850. I have always been in awe of the old stones, monuments and crypts there. Here are some pics I took one day. The file sizes are large to maintain detail so I only put a few here. You can see more on my photobucket link if you want at:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Cassie777/Old Grey Cemetery/Enhanced Photos/

And here's a link to more Old Gray info if you're interested:
http://www.discoveret.org/oldgray/

A random crypt:









A random overview:









A HUGE celtic cross. The name MEAD is well above your head.









Just to give some scale to some of the obelisks, I made hubby pose by one...


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Just breathtaking!I love all your pictures.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! Really great photos! It's amazing how big that one is!


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, that is some cemetary. Such beauty in those stones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for posting! i love old cemeteries!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

***Making mental note--MUST stop by Old Gray cemetery next time we're driving through Knoxville!!*** 

That's a beautiful place Cassie, I sure am glad to know about it now. Knoxville isn't all that far away for us...thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you Cassie! Now I've got my fix for the day...
This one is beautiful and the grave stones are so different from the ones I've seen here in Europe. The tower with the watcher is really singular.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cassiewhat a beautiful cemetary.Thank you for posting the pictures! I actually just found one in town with simular style stones and statues, but there is snow every where, can't see as good as I would like, so will go back in better weather, it is huge, on both sides of a street.I love walking around old cemetaries so much. there is a cool crypt, like a pyramid, I will have to get back to see. I will try to get pics also. I saw a sad thing though, a beautiful old crypt had been burned, it was stone, but with a regular type roof from the late 1800's, and there was fire damage, and black on the stones around the doors from fire. What kind of person does that? I don't care how young, drunk or high you are, you are sick and twisted to do that.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful shots!! By the way, just got back from vacation/house hunting (haunting?) up in the Haywood County area of North Carolina. Went to see a house that was perfect and had been on the market for over a year. Wondered why it hadn't sold......

When my husband and I got there to see it, we found out why no one would buy this home....apparently, there is a little private cemetary right behind it and next to it. Literally, you open the master bedroom window downstairs and you are viewing the stones. This cemetary pre-dates the Civil War (or the War Between the States or the Late Unpleasantness, whichever you prefer) and is still currently in use. My son thought it was the coolest thing in the world and my husband wondered if he could ever take a shower in the house! I, of course, had no problem with it. However, considering the fact I drive a black PT Cruiser with a Haunted Mansion license plate that says "Doom Bugy" on the front, I wonder what our neighbors would think.....especially when I decorate for Halloween....


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabulous pictures. I am a genealogist so I take a lot of cemetery pictures. When we took my mother to a family reunion in Nebraska several years ago, my siblings just rolled their eyes when I begged for just one day to visit the cemeteries of our ancestors while we were there. My Mother's family was from Bohemia and Germany. It was fascinating to visit the old pioneer cemeteries and I was fortunate to find a person who interpreted all the headstones of family members in the Bohemian National and German cemeteries. My siblings gained a new perspective on hanging out in graveyards....they really can be a thing of beauty. Thank you for sharing these great photos.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Great cemetary! We have a really old cemetary right outside of town that pre-dates the Civil War. I'll have to stop and get pics one day. It is so awesome! The old side has been taken care of very well, though. There are headstones that are on hillsides that are leaning very badly. I think the older the cemetary, the better! I actually grew up in the oldest still-standing house in the county. The family plot is right across the driveway. We used to dare each other as kids to go in there. Now I think it's really neat. The farm was turned into a subdivision many years ago so my Mom's neighbors now tend the plot.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope everyone here gets to visit Boston at some point.. my apologies to all the Brits on the forum  ... the cemetaries there are ..._* just to die for*_... You wouldnt think that there are any downtown but you'd be wrong, there are quite a few in old town Boston. Historical stones aside (Paul Revere, etc) there are just a tremendous number of wonderfully crafted stones.. sadly, a lot of them for young children. Many didnt survie the winters there. You must go see them if you can!

teege


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

sniff sniff those photos make me homesick! Great shots Cassie7


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> I begged for just one day to visit the cemeteries of our ancestors


Madame,

It's always special when you visit family is it not? My favorite place to visit when going home to Virginia is to visit where six generations from the 1700's on of my family lay in blissful rest and someday so shall I. Mrs. Spookzilla says that will be sooner then later! Yikes!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Madame,
> 
> It's always special when you visit family is it not? My favorite place to visit when going home to Virginia is to visit where six generations from the 1700's on of my family lay in blissful rest and someday so shall I. Mrs. Spookzilla says that will be sooner then later! Yikes!


Just remember to take out the trash without being asked and help with the dishes now and then. I'm sure she will give you a few more years if you just try a little harder  

My brother sent me a funny e-mail today following the Mars vs Venus theme, but I'm not sure it is appropriate to post here. I will have to see if I can forward you a link through a PM. It's really too funny.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

I live cemetary pics I have some in my photobucket pics


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

If anyone is driving through or near Jacksonville, Oregon there is a fabulous old cemetery there that has some of the most sculptural headstones and fences I have ever seen. You can spend hours there just reading headstones and getting a sense of the history; seeing times when epidemics hit, etc. I always stop there when I go to Ashland for the Shakespearian Festival. When I find my pictures from this cemetery (they are "buried" right now) I will post them. It is a must see if you are passing through Oregon. Most people wouldn't understand my attraction to cemeteries, but I think you all will.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi, I love visiting graveyards, the latest one was in spain it had some gaudi style tombs which were spectacular and some crypt type tombs (where the coffin is placed on a sort of shelf and then bricked in). the only tombs I don't understand where the remains go are here in france (maybe you have some in New Orleans), they have a mini mausoleum (shed sized) and if you peep in there is a mini alter but no sign of a tomb, must be underneath i suppose.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes Annea, I know very well what you are talking about 









This is indeed a mausoleum with a small chapel. I've never seen a mass performed in such place. But I guess it could happen for some death anniversary or other catholic stuff like that. You usually find some candles, crucifixes and "pray chair" (I don't know the English name of the chair you can find in churches where you put your knees and pray) as on the previous pic. The body is buried underneath (under the floor), and sometimes you can find a crypt. (perfect for Black masses ! lol). 
The fact you didn't find any name is quite unusual.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hum... Well Annea I didn't see you were French too sorry about that... Now I know you are a country fellow, don't pay attention to this answer.


----------



## HQ4ever (Dec 4, 2007)

these are all great pics! i've never been to a cemetary that had such beautiful headstones, monuments or mauseoleums. I sure would love to one day though. Wonder if I could talk my bf into it or not...probably so...how awesome!


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of a site or thread where people can make suggestions of beautiful cemetaries to visit? 

I love visiting nice cemetaries (I learned by ABC's from them as a kid!) and I'm always looking for inspiration for new tombstones for the yard. Is there someplace where people can make recomendations for their area? I would love to be able to look up a location on a list and find the haunter recommented cememtaries in the area.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

deadlypeanutboy said:


> Does anyone know of a site or thread where people can make suggestions of beautiful cemetaries to visit?
> 
> I love visiting nice cemetaries (I learned by ABC's from them as a kid!) and I'm always looking for inspiration for new tombstones for the yard. Is there someplace where people can make recomendations for their area? I would love to be able to look up a location on a list and find the haunter recommented cememtaries in the area.


New Oreleans was a great place to view uniques cemeteries. I don't know how some of the faired during Katrina. One that I visitied was in the ninth ward, which I believe was the oldest cemetery where Marie LeVeau (sp?), the vodoo queen is buried. Anyone on the forum from New Orleans? Anyone know what the conditions of the NO cemeteries are.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

*New Orleans Cemeteries*

http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/6157/Cemetery.html


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

*Pieire LaChaise - Paris France*

http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/6157/Cemetery.html


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

I’m kind of partial to the cemeteries found in the Low Country around Charleston, SC. like Magnolia Cemetery. There is something about the tombs, hundred of years old gnarled Live Oak trees with Spanish moss hanging down that add such a romantic ambiance, it makes a Ghoul think of love!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

No better cure for the holiday season madness than a peaceful stroll in the cemetary. Thanks for the cure-all!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> I’m kind of partial to the cemeteries found in the Low Country around Charleston, SC. like Magnolia Cemetery. There is something about the tombs, hundred of years old gnarled Live Oak trees with Spanish moss hanging down that add such a romantic ambiance, it makes a Ghoul think of love!


I thinK you could write a book about Ghoul's in love  You are lucky to have Spanish moss....we just have algae and mushrooms.

It was a bonus day for me. I found some missing relatives while search cemetery lists on the internet tonight. I guess I will be making more cemetery visits soon.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

New Zealand Cemeteries....some very unique pictures here

http://www.cemeteries.org.nz/


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Madame Turlock, New Orleans cemeteries are so _gorgeous_ !! Wow I can believe it! I feel like in a Poppy Z Brite novel! 


Deadlypeanutboy, I'm also looking for some website that recommend beautiful graveyards. 

Maybe you could find some ideas on that forum http://www.flickr.com/groups/gtc/
If you look for a special grave : http://www.findagrave.com/
You were dreaming about seeing the Père Lachaise cemetery in Paris? But you cannot go to France? So check it out http://www.pere-lachaise.com/

That's all I can do for you! But maybe THIS shread could become a place of suggestions from the members?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Z that is such a great link to pere-lachaise. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

That was such a treat Dr. Z. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I know the 9th Ward was heavily affected by Katrina, but I don't know how the cemetaries did.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey hey, you're Welcome ! 

By the way Magickbean, everyone here seem to dream about the Pére Lachaise Cemetery, but there is a lot of great&wonderful cemeteries in GB too... Being an absolute Simon Marsden fanatic ( http://www.marsdenarchive.com/intro.php ), one of my dream is to visit British graveyards. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> You were dreaming about seeing the Père Lachaise cemetery in Paris?


Dr. Z

I am totally amazed and the website of the cemetery just blew me away! I now know where I’m going when I visit Paris! For the Anglophiles here after spending some time on this cemetery web site some of the names who rest in peace there that you may recognize are Jim Morrison, Frederic Chopin, James Rothschild, Camille Pissarro, Maria Callas, Oscar Wilde, and Gertrude Stein. I’m sure there are many more famous souls that are resting in peace there. Outstanding just outstanding!

Here a few photos and short description of my favorite cemetery and where some of my family lay;

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM2WKA


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes indeed Spookzilla, this is a great website. If you want to know more about famous peoples buried in Père Lachaise there is a list on Wikipedia. Sorry but there isn't any English version, here is the link:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_personnes_célèbres_enterrées_au_cimetière_du_Père-Lachaise

I'll travel again to Paris on February, this time I plan to visit the Montmartre Cemetery - where there is some famous peoples graves too such as Charles Baudelaire for instance - , the Pantheon and the Catacombs. I've heard about a "Vampire Museum" which I'll try to visit too... Don't worry I'll post some pictures here !


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> the Catacombs


I saw the Catacombs on a travel program the other night. It was fascinating. You are so lucky to see them first hand.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

My favorite cemet-e-ry in Milwaukee is Calvary Cemetery: 

• Chapel Hill
• The gate house


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Madame Turlock did you see the History Channel program _Cities Of the Underworld_ ?
Actually (if you didn't already know that) there is an episode called "Catacombs of Death : Paris". the Catacombs are shown in there. The "museum part" with all the skulls and bones everyone can visit, but also the "forbidden part" - you could have a fine if you get cough in those gallery network - where people gather under-the-table (or _under-Paris_ should I better say !  ). It gives the opportunity to see Paris'underground

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...t_type_id=53976&display_order=1&mini_id=53900


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Z., it probably was the History Channel program I saw. I don't watch much TV; my husband turns it on when he comes down to my studio. I plan to check into the underground city programs that were recorded they are fascinating. We have an underground city in Portland Oregon, about 45 miles from my home, and another one in Seattle, Washington, which is about 125 miles from where I live. We often forget about these places when we are looking for something fun to do on the weekend. I think it's time to plan a day trip and explore these places again.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks to Dr Z for clearing up the mystery of the mini mausoleums !
If you like British cemeterys take a look at;
http://www.highgate-cemetery.org
www.abney-park.gothiclondon.co.uk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/highgate_cemetery (has links to other cemeterys)
www.headstones.fsnet.co.uk
I was going to add a photo of a monument from 1890 which is the final resting place of an 18 year old girl , whoose family had placed her long plaited hair in a glass box on her tomb, but the council had removed the whole thing (before I got the photo) and re-sold the plot. So much for "In perpetuity"!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Annea, thank you for posting those links. Abney-Park is fabulous!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you very much Annea, that is very kind from you !


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Annea,

Now I really want to take a European vacation during Halloween! Can you just imagine being in some the cemeteries you and Dr. Z posted links to on a crisp fall night under a full moon? What fun that would truly be!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll take a European vacation anytime. It was a goal to go with my youngest son but the little bugger was performing in Europe by the time he was 19. Now he does European performances all the time .... and goes without his Mom. Can you believe it? You work your fingers to the bone to give your kids a good education and they just run off and leave you behind. You would think they want to live an independent life or something. Poor me!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Madame Turlock, maybe this can comfort you...

I spent a several days in Paris 2 weeks ago. Of course I ran the city to visit some cemeteries. This time I went to the Montmartre cemetery and the Montparnasse cemetery (Baudelaire and Jean Paul Sartre are buried there, amongst others). But the BIG thing was the Catacombs. Of course I shot plenty of pictures because I know some of you want to know what it looks like, so I did my best to capture the mood of the place. 
Here some appetizers:









































these are small versions, you can find bigger ones on my account:

Flickr: Doktor Z.'s Photostream


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dr. Z, fabulous pictures, I especially liked the ones from PereLachaise, so many beautiful carvings, thank you so much for sharing with us, I do love old cemetaries!!
Funny thing, I just walked thru one with my son last Friday, took lots of pictures, but have to get to son's to post them - will post them and create a album. They are probably not quite as great ,or as old as your's DrZ, but some are unique.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

For those who have never been to south La, Majority of our graves are above ground due to the water table. The next time I get a chance, I'll try to take a few pics of some. They're a real treat for people who like cemetaries. People freak when they see them.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Southern Cemeteries group at flickr. 1,045 images. Click on "Slideshow" in the upper right, then after the slideshow loads, click on the big "i" at the center of the page for subtitles that explain what you're seeing.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

bethene said:


> Dr. Z, fabulous pictures, I especially liked the ones from PereLachaise, so many beautiful carvings, thank you so much for sharing with us, I do love old cemetaries!!


Thank you Bethene! But I don't deserve that, it's not difficult to shoot great pictures when your are in a such amazing place.


Great find Cadaverino! This is exactly what I was looking for, a wide view of American cemeteries. These are so far from what I had seen before, so different from graveyards in Europe... That makes me think to _Night Of the Living Dead_ or _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ kind of cemetery !


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

OMG they just don't make them like that anymore. Beautiful pictures. I love looking at them. Thank you!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I have recently begun to indulge my affection for ornate headstones and old cemeteries with my Nikon the first one I visited is an old (mid 1800's) Cemetery in Grand Prairie, TX called Watson Cemetery. it is still active today as well. It is right off of 360 and I30

watson - a set on Flickr


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Virtual tour link for Pere Lachaise in Paris

www.Pere-Lachaise.com | Visite virtuelle du Cimetiere | Cemetery's virtual tour | Cimetiere du Pere Lachaise | Edith Piaf | Paris | Ballade | Plan Pere Lachaise | Tombe Jim Morrison | Jim Morisson


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Since I am the _catacomb guy_, this is part of my duty to tell you I found brand new stuff to see . 
Paris' underground I love you so much!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I am totally a graveyard groupie! I've even recruited my family in on the act. Now they know it's the requirement for any vacation! We just went to San Diego in April and I dragged them around to two and they even help get out and take pics. I belong to the website Find A Grave - Millions of Cemetery Records as a contributor. You can look up gravesites and cemeteries anywhere in the world and see pictures of famous graves or take pictures by request. Alot of people that are working on their family's genealogy request pictures and it feels really good to help them out, plus get my graveyard fix. 

Another suggestion I can make for looking for tombstones is using Google Earth. Many cemeteries on the west coast have "ground-level" or in ground graves...which aren't that interesting to me. I'm usually interested only in the upright tombstones. If you investigate a cemetery and use Google Earth to view it, you can see the shadow cast by the upright tombstones. It gives you a great idea of what to expect especially when you're only visiting the city.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Dang! those are some cool headstones. They really went all out back in the day.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

*London Cemetaries*

England is blessed with some beautiful cemetaries, from small country churchyards to huge Necropolises in the big cities. The air of peace and tranquility in the old victorian cemetaries is found nowhere else. they are fabulous places for purging and recharging the spiritual and creative batteries.

Some of the mausoleums, vaults, crypts and memorials built by the wealthy victorians to honour and remember their loved ones are masterpieces of stonemasonry and architecture rarely, if ever, seen today.

There have already been links to the cemetaries at Highgate and Abney Park posted elsewhere in this thread. Here's a link to some photo's from another big London cemetary, Finchley, that dates back to the victorian era.[East Finchley Cemetery] - a set on Flickr
I am originally from North London and many of my relatives lie at rest here.

Here's another link that may be useful to anybody generally interested in the cemetaries of London.
Victorian London Cemeteries

Anybody planning a trip to London should try to set aside a little time to visit at least one of these "alternative" tourist attractions.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Dr. Z said:


> Since I am the _catacomb guy_, this is part of my duty to tell you I found brand new stuff to see .
> Paris' underground I love you so much!!


Sweet!


I need to get over there sometime.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Those monuments are beautiful. Such workmanship, mostly long gone now. I've never understood people who think graveyards are creepy or scary. The modern ones are regimented and sterile imo. Give me the old plots with their beautiful stonework.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Buggula said:


> Those monuments are beautiful. Such workmanship, mostly long gone now. I've never understood people who think graveyards are creepy or scary. The modern ones are regimented and sterile imo. Give me the old plots with their beautiful stonework.


So very true, my friend....so very true.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Baron Samedi said:


> England is blessed with some beautiful cemetaries, from small country churchyards to huge Necropolises in the big cities. The air of peace and tranquility in the old victorian cemetaries is found nowhere else. they are fabulous places for purging and recharging the spiritual and creative batteries.
> 
> Anybody planning a trip to London should try to set aside a little time to visit at least one of these "alternative" tourist attractions.


So there is others things beside the London Tower and the cemeteries in London?
Personnally If I go there (and I sure will, when French peoples find another target to go...) it is mainly to see those great places, and I'm dying - no joke - to spend time in the Highgate cemetery...
You British peoples are very lucky to have such variety of funeral architecture.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

The modern cemeteries here in England look no different than the ones in North America. But yes, there are some fine old cemeteries thoughout the country, not just in London. Unfortunately, as more and more churches close, the attendant cemeteries are often relocated. Resulting in the loss of some fine old monuments.

The cemetery my parents are buried in doesn't allow for anything but flat, in-ground monuments. The reason given is its easier to mow the grass and maintain the grounds.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Buggula said:


> The modern cemeteries here in England look no different than the ones in North America. But yes, there are some fine old cemeteries thoughout the country, not just in London. Unfortunately, as more and more churches close, the attendant cemeteries are often relocated. Resulting in the loss of some fine old monuments.
> 
> The cemetery my parents are buried in doesn't allow for anything but flat, in-ground monuments. The reason given is its easier to mow the grass and maintain the grounds.


My apologies. I did not mean my post to sound as though it's only in London that beautiful funerary architecture can be found.As Buggula rightly says, it's not just in London that beautiful old cemeteries exist. I have only visited the ones in London as that's where my roots are and I return there often, but I'm sure most of the major cities in England have their own that are just as beautiful and interesting, not to mention the smaller town or country churchyards, wehre some of the churches can date back to the 12th or 13th centuries. At Finchley and Highgate cemeteries, some of the older monuments are sadly falling into states of disrepair as family lines die out and nobody is paying for their upkeep and I believe some of them have actually been removed for public health and safety reasons... It's bordering on the criminal if you ask me 

Modern graveyards look regimented and sterile, with rows upon rows of identical looking ground level plots and polished granite or marble headstones.Whether that be for ease of maintenance or reasons of cost,
they have nowhere near the character or the therapeutic effect on the mind and soul that the old cemeteries have.

As the old saying goes..."They don't make 'em like that any more".


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> My apologies. I did not mean my post to sound as though it's only in London that beautiful funerary architecture can be found.
> 
> As the old saying goes..."They don't make 'em like that any more".


No worries and you got that right. I suppose it helps to keep in mind that then as now, the large and ornate markers tend to be the priviledge of the wealthy. All the more reason to preserve what's left of them.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Baron Samedi said:


> At Finchley and Highgate cemeteries, some of the older monuments are sadly falling into states of disrepair as family lines die out and nobody is paying for their upkeep and I believe some of them have actually been removed for public health and safety reasons... It's bordering on the criminal if you ask me
> (


 In France notable architecture and places are registered as "historic site", doesn't it exist in UK too? Is there no law for the heritage conservation for such a great monument?


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr. Z said:


> In France notable architecture and places are registered as "historic site", doesn't it exist in UK too? Is there no law for the heritage conservation for such a great monument?


There is, but I have no idea if it applies to cemeteries. It may, but perhaps only if notable persons were buried there. Mind you if your that big a deal, you probably get slab under the floors of Westminster Abbey or some such.


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

These are gorgeous -- thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Buggula said:


> There is, but I have no idea if it applies to cemeteries. It may, but perhaps only if notable persons were buried there. Mind you if your that big a deal, you probably get slab under the floors of Westminster Abbey or some such.


Why not? All the Estern-South part (Jim Morrison is lying there) of the Pere Lachaise is registered as the "Romantic part" and the damaged graves are regularly reinstated. I thought it was the same in Highgate. Come on it's such a UNIQUE place! It even attract vampires!!

Sometimes I just don't understand how British works


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Shadow Mistress said:


> Beautiful shots!! By the way, just got back from vacation/house hunting (haunting?) up in the Haywood County area of North Carolina. Went to see a house that was perfect and had been on the market for over a year. Wondered why it hadn't sold......
> 
> When my husband and I got there to see it, we found out why no one would buy this home....apparently, there is a little private cemetary right behind it and next to it. Literally, you open the master bedroom window downstairs and you are viewing the stones. This cemetary pre-dates the Civil War (or the War Between the States or the Late Unpleasantness, whichever you prefer) and is still currently in use. My son thought it was the coolest thing in the world and my husband wondered if he could ever take a shower in the house! I, of course, had no problem with it. However, considering the fact I drive a black PT Cruiser with a Haunted Mansion license plate that says "Doom Bugy" on the front, I wonder what our neighbors would think.....especially when I decorate for Halloween....


I would sure be easy to decorate then save alot on props LOL


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I know I'm "Digging up the dead." But I finally got off my lazy butt and took some pics of one local graveyard. This one is part of the church/ school that I do/ have attended. 


















pre-1910 graves


















Mausoleum. Bigger one in the background, and huge one in the very back (grey building)


















these were children of one of our mayors at the turn of the century


















The city cemetary is much larger than this. I have many family/ friends/ classmates buried in both. Again, sorry for pulling back a "dead" thread.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't be sorry! It gives some extra life to the thread, it's rather a good thing.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Some nice monuments there! 

We had the chance to walk around the Tettenhall Wood cemetary in Wolverhampton (UK) a couple of weeks ago. There's a gorgeous sitting angel on one of the graves. She's about 4 ft high and made of metal. 

The old All Saints cemetary near us had a lovely old grave with a stone angel on the front of the marker. Its a shame the cemetary itself is in such a state of neglect as its obvious its still used for burials. 

I seriously need a new digicam and go take some snaps of these two as they're well worth the look.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

That cemetary is typical of most in the area. Since we are only 15 ft above sea level, alot of graves are above ground. Out by my field, there is an old cemetary that had a doll case made out of glass with a child's doll in it. But vandals ruined it about 10 years ago.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

_Pssst…_ There's no "a" in "cemetery", folks.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

It's my day off... lol


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Cadaverino said:


> _Pssst…_ There's no "a" in "cemetery", folks.


Think the corpses care? LOL!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Abney park cemetery in London is another good place to visit, its where back to black by Amy Winehouse was filmed.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

some more pictures I shot recently, I like their blury-mystery look. No photoshop, they come straight from the camera!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice photos!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Most excellently moody.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pics Dr. Z!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Cool pics. I guess I need to make an album of the various graveyard photos I've taken over the years. Have some from Salem, New Orleans & London.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great pictures!! love the spooky blurry look, I especially love the last one!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought this mausoleum was interesting.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Cadaverino said:


> _Pssst…_ There's no "a" in "cemetery", folks.


Thanks Cadaverino, didn't know Halloween Forum had an official spell check person, it’s a tuff job but I guess somebody’s got to do it. lol


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Arlita said:


> I thought this mausoleum was interesting.



The statuary on that mausoleum is unusual. Goes with that name; Schifferbecker!


----------

